# I am so proud, I've pressed my Pigments



## Yagmur (Apr 23, 2009)

I am so proud, I've pressed most of my Pigments. 
They look so pretty. I am afraid to use them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*
Here are my Pictures:

Both Palettes together:





One Palette:





Frost:





Silver Fog:





Blue Brown:





Pink Opal:





Fairylite:





Jardin Aires:





Melon:





Gold Mode:





Copper Sparkle:





Gold Dusk:





Cocomotion:





Acid Orange:





Accent Red:





Ruby Red:





Bright Fuchsia:





And my other Palette:





Golden Lemon:





Old Gold:





Golden Olive:





Chartreuse:





Emerald Green:





Spiritualize:





Azreal Blue:





Mutiny:





Blue:





Bellbottom Blue:





Naval Blue:





Deep Blue Green:





Cornflower:





Violet:





Grape:




*


----------



## n_c (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh cool! They look so pretty


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice! They look so coordinated and pretty.

I need to finish pressing the rest of mine but I need more palettes and empty pans. It's so time consuming too. I'll need to dedicate a non-active Sunday afternoon to do them.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 23, 2009)

They look so yummy! hehe what cloth or material did you use on top to create the texture? I like it! I usually use a thick wad of paper towels so my pigments have tiny squares in the texture. Isn't pressing pigments fun? I did it so much last summer that my bf was like, "You're 'making' makeup again!?" Haha he says "making.."


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 23, 2009)

wow they look sooo pretty!


----------



## MissResha (Apr 23, 2009)

lovely! i so need to do this. i dont even know where to begin *sigh*


----------



## Willa (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_lovely! i so need to do this. i dont even know where to begin *sigh*_

 
That's how I feel too
I have sooooo many pigments from diff. companies
But the last time I did it, all the ones from Tony & Tina crumbled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really love the result Yagmur


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Apr 23, 2009)

gj! lol they look so pretty in the pan! someday, i will get around to pressing pigments too and it is posts like yours that inspire me to haha


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 23, 2009)

You did a fantastic job!  They look wonderful.

I pressed some of my pigments a while back, but with less than stellar results.  I think it was because of the Coastal Scents pressing medium I used, which I DO NOT recommend.  I might try again using the alcohol method.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 23, 2009)

Gorgeous pics!! I love your palettes


----------



## Tahti (Apr 23, 2009)

Ooooh they do look so pretty! Nom nom @ the palettes ;D great job..


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_They look so yummy! hehe what cloth or material did you use on top to create the texture? I like it! I usually use a thick wad of paper towels so my pigments have tiny squares in the texture. Isn't pressing pigments fun? I did it so much last summer that my bf was like, "You're 'making' makeup again!?" Haha he says "making.."_

 
I've used an old T-Shirt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, it's really fun. My Hubby's Friends were here, by the time I've Pressed my Pigments. They were staring at me and were super impressed. They advised me to sell them at eBay, because they are so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wishingforsn0w* 

 
_gj! lol they look so pretty in the pan! someday, i will get around to pressing pigments too and it is posts like yours that inspire me to haha_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_You did a fantastic job!  They look wonderful.

I pressed some of my pigments a while back, but with less than stellar results.  I think it was because of the Coastal Scents pressing medium I used, which I DO NOT recommend. * I might try again using the alcohol method.*_

 
I used 90% Alcohol to press them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 Gorgeous pics!! I love your palettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 23, 2009)

Beautiful!! I so wish you were my neighbor so you could do mine!!!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh Tish, I would love to press your Pigments. It's so much fun


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 23, 2009)

^^ I will sure take you up on it...Check your mail box it will be filled with piggies and palettes ...You should just sell palettes...I would be your first customer....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But they are so pretty I wouldn't want to use them !


----------



## silencemylips (Apr 23, 2009)

they look great! were they 1/4 samples or more? Most of mine are samples & I really want to press them so I get more use out of them!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 24, 2009)

OMG, these look great Yagmur. I have never attempted to do this or to depot. Too scared, but yours look fabulous!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 24, 2009)

B-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l !!!! I'm getting pigments the next time I land at MAC


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 24, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## MissResha (Apr 24, 2009)

ok i have a question. how easily do they crumble? thats my fear. i am scared that once they're pressed, they'll eventually break apart into a million pieces lol. im such a chicken.


----------



## User49 (Apr 24, 2009)

Very prettyfull! I love this! I am too scared to try pressing pigment. I can depot my eyeshadows and thats as brave as I go. I've watched tutorials to try and figure the art of pigment pressing out and I just dont have a clue! They look lush though!!!!


----------



## andreacvbb (Apr 24, 2009)

wow yagmur.....u did a great job....love how all the pressed pigments look together....


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ I will sure take you up on it...Check your mail box it will be filled with piggies and palettes ...You should just sell palettes...I would be your first customer....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But they are so pretty I wouldn't want to use them !_

 
Thank you, Tish. I am waiting for your Package 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't think that it is allowed to sell pressed MAC Pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silencemylips* 

 
_they look great! were they 1/4 samples or more? Most of mine are samples & I really want to press them so I get more use out of them!_

 
They were more than 1/4 samples, like 1 1/2 teaspoon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_OMG, these look great Yagmur. I have never attempted to do this or to depot. Too scared, but yours look fabulous!_

 
Don't be scared, start to press + depot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 B-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l !!!! I'm getting pigments the next time I land at MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, my enabling worked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_ok i have a question. *how easily do they crumble? thats my fear.* i am scared that once they're pressed, they'll eventually break apart into a million pieces lol. im such a chicken._

 





 I don't know. They doesn't crumble. I think if you are careful with them, nothing will happen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_Very prettyfull! I love this! I am too scared to try pressing pigment. I can depot my eyeshadows and thats as brave as I go.* I've watched tutorials to try and figure the art of pigment pressing out and I just dont have a clue!* They look lush though!!!!_

 
Jeanette showed me a great Method to press them, I've used this:
YouTube - *Non Messy Pigment Pressing*


----------



## Khalia25 (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow...they look like jewels! GREAT job!!!


----------



## fintia (Apr 25, 2009)

They do look pretty.. and they have like some kind of design???


----------



## joey444 (Apr 26, 2009)

Soooo jealous! They look so pretty!


----------



## darklocke (Apr 26, 2009)

You just made me go ahead an buy my very first pigments, girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love your pictures, your palettes and your work. I'm just sad that I can't get any 90% alcohol here, so I don't know what to use for pressing.


----------



## nunu (Apr 26, 2009)

Awesome!!!! They look beautiful!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_They do look pretty.. and they have like some kind of design???_

 
Yes, the "design" is from my Shirt. I used an old Shirt to press them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darklocke* 

 
_You just made me go ahead an buy my very first pigments, girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love your pictures, your palettes and your work. I'm just sad that I can't get any 90% alcohol here, so I don't know what to use for pressing._

 
Yaaaaaaaay for Pigments. They are my very favourite Product, so versatile and so colourful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have you asked in a Pharmacy?! If you can't get Alcohol there, maybe you can order it online or you can use  ez-preztrade-pressing-medium.cfm  from Coastal Scents. Hope this helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Awesome!!!! They look beautiful!_

 
Thank you, Nora


----------



## darklocke (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Yaaaaaaaay for Pigments. They are my very favourite Product, so versatile and so colourful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have you asked in a Pharmacy?! If you can't get Alcohol there, maybe you can order it online or you can use  ez-preztrade-pressing-medium.cfm  from Coastal Scents. Hope this helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
We have these "silly laws" here, so I can't get anything stronger than 60% pure alcohol, not even in a Pharmacy. I can get other types of alcohol, like _isopropyl alcohol_ or _isopropanol_, which but I'm not sure if I can use that for pressing pigments?

If anyone can help me answer that, I'd be very grateful.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darklocke* 

 
_We have these "silly laws" here, so I can't get anything stronger than 60% pure alcohol, not even in a Pharmacy. I can get other types of alcohol, like isopropyl alcohol or isopropanol, which but I'm not sure if I can use that for pressing pigments?

If anyone can help me answer that, I'd be very grateful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*Jeanette/Capmorlovesmac used Isopropanol to press her Pigments:*
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I bought so called Isopropanol in 70% and 95% at a Pharmacy and mix them so that I get a 90%ish alcohol. The second ingredient is water according to the pharmacist. 
I found the best tool to dose the right amount of alcohol in the metal pan is an injection. So I can get the alcohol out of the glass jar and dose it like I want to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## kittykit (Apr 27, 2009)

They're so pretty!! *drools*


----------



## darklocke (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_*Jeanette/Capmorlovesmac used Isopropanol to press her Pigments:*_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will go ahead and give it a try then.


----------



## ForeverKrystal (Apr 27, 2009)

These look so good...I really want to press some of my pigments but I'm nervous they will crumble into pieces when traveling!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darklocke* 

 
_Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will go ahead and give it a try then._

 
You're very welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope you'll show us Pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ForeverKrystal* 

 
_These look so good...I really want to press some of my pigments but I'm nervous they will crumble into pieces when traveling!_

 
Try it. I don't know if they'll crumble. You have to be very careful I think, but you have to be very careful with normal 15 pan Palettes as well


----------



## TamiChoi (Apr 27, 2009)

pretty!


----------



## callison (Apr 28, 2009)

I did my first pressing last night and was so excited!!! It was so easy and now the pigments are a snap to use and travel with. YEAH!!!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *callison* 

 
_I did my first pressing last night and was so excited!!! It was so easy and now the pigments are a snap to use and travel with. YEAH!!!_

 





Can we see Pictures?


----------



## Mochahantas (May 15, 2009)

Do you guys think the 1/4 samples will be enough to fill a pan?


----------



## Yagmur (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mochahantas* 

 
_Do you guys think the 1/4 samples will be enough to fill a pan?_

 
I don't think that a 1/4 sample would be enough. I used like 1 1/2 Teaspoon for each Pan.


----------



## blindpassion (May 15, 2009)

These are so pretty!

where did you buy the empty pans?


----------



## Yagmur (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_These are so pretty!

where did you buy the empty pans? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, Alexa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bought them from Coastal Scents.


----------



## coachkitten (May 17, 2009)

Those look gorgeous!  I have been wanting to try this for sometime.


----------



## MrsMay (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ForeverKrystal* 

 
_These look so good...I really want to press some of my pigments but I'm nervous they will crumble into pieces when traveling!_

 
I have travelled (via airplane) with my pigments and they havent crumbled.

I try to pad the palettes out well with a thin layer of foam/tissues on the inside to stop anything from moving and carry them in my handbag/carry-on luggage.


----------



## AshleyDanielle (Jul 7, 2009)

Where did you get samples that were bigger than 1/4 tsp?


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Those look gorgeous!  I have been wanting to try this for sometime.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Try it! The texture of the "bad" Pigments is so much better after pressing them!!!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I have travelled (via airplane) with my pigments and they havent crumbled.

*I try to pad the palettes out well with a thin layer of foam/tissues on the inside to stop anything from moving and carry them in my handbag/carry-on luggage.*_

 





 I do the same with my Palettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AshleyDanielle* 

 
_Where did you get samples that were bigger than 1/4 tsp? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
From my best Friend Andrea


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 7, 2009)

they look so pretty!!!!


----------



## dj_krys_t (Nov 24, 2009)

I bought a cheap $1- 12 color pallet at the dollar store just to experiment. Emptied it out, and turns out 1/4 to 1/2 samples fit fine in it... If I used more that 1/2 it would probably spill over... For now, Im happy till I can buy larger pigment samples and do the full mac pallet like hers.


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 24, 2009)

They look great, Yagmur! I never would have guessed that they used to be pigments.


----------



## ShesNoGhost (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow, they look awesome. I'm so jealous of you people that press your pigments. I wish I could, but I just can't be bothered. Too lazy.


----------



## moonlit (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG I have never pressed pigments but now I wanna try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your pallets look so organised and good! great job!


----------



## teaberry (Dec 10, 2009)

pressing pigments =very addictive!!!


----------



## xJustgirlie (Jan 8, 2010)

wauw, i really like it!
Does the whole pigment bottle fit in one slot?


----------

